# International share trading



## Andz (10 May 2018)

Hi all,

I have read a bit about the admin difficulties of using an US online broker (firsttrade or Fidelity) to buy US equity stock. Currently I am using NABTrade and I would like more control over the ownership of my stock, ie: Name, voting and AGM.

At first glance it looks easy. Trading costs and outgoing txf fees are low. You also beneficiary of the stock and all the rights are owned by me.

Am I missing something?

Andrew


----------



## tech/a (10 May 2018)

Interactive Brokers.


----------

